# Advertisers



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Glenn

Do you think it would be a good idea to have a comprehensive listing of the businesses that support the forum with advertising then the people who are asking for business related advice would have a directory of places to contact.

Ian


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

+1 for that idea.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?353-2014-Coffee-Forums-UK-Advertisers


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Glenn, I had looked for this type of list before I posted and couldn't find one.

Ian


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Do we have an up to date list of forum advertisers I can peruse, please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Absolutely - keep an eye out for an update tonight

We have another 1 we are awaiting a banner for as well


----------

